# High octane r34 gtr



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

New time attack gtr from down under
Warm up lap 




YouTube - YOKOHAMA ADVAN / HI OCTANE R34 GT-R - EASTERN CREEK - NSW - AUSTRALIA[/url]
Mark Berry - Skyline R34 GTR




YouTube - Mark Berry - Skyline R34 GTR[/url]
Godzilla is back on the montain SPRINT event.




YouTube - ADVAN R34 GTR BATHURST SPRINT[/url]


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Awesome car and driver!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice vid, say thats got a nice bit of power behind it


----------



## scots-wrx (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow thats awesome! Love to see what time this will run at Tsukuba, I'm sure it will better the 32's time :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

What a GTR and the pilot really got some driving skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome !!!! Serious power , pulls so sweet through the gears.
Wonder what kinda spec this running ??


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Now thats a proper racing car and driver....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

banzai g said:


> Awesome !!!! Serious power , pulls so sweet through the gears.
> Wonder what kinda spec this running ??


It has a Dry Sumped RB30 with GTRS Turbos (did have 2530's to start with) and a Holiger 6spd seq, and has custom Aussie built Proline Shocks and Ex V8 SuperCar Alcon racing brakes.

....Looks like it's running too much rear brake bias by the way it is pitching sideways into the corners on the first vid, or the fronts are taking a bit to come up to temp.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Sub Boy said:


> It has a Dry Sumped RB30 with GTRS Turbos (did have 2530's to start with) and a Holiger 6spd seq, and has custom Aussie built Proline Shocks and Ex V8 SuperCar Alcon racing brakes.
> 
> ....Looks like it's running too much rear brake bias by the way it is pitching sideways into the corners on the first vid, or the fronts are taking a bit to come up to temp.


Wath are the bhp and torque figures for it?
I wonder how much quicker it will become whit more development.
:smokin::smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> It has a Dry Sumped RB30 with GTRS Turbos (did have 2530's to start with) and a Holiger 6spd seq, and has custom Aussie built Proline Shocks and Ex V8 SuperCar Alcon racing brakes.
> 
> ....Looks like it's running too much rear brake bias by the way it is pitching sideways into the corners on the first vid, or the fronts are taking a bit to come up to temp.



Thought it sounded like it was running twins !!!!! 
Has to be running well over 700hp.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Heres a link to the spec .
Hi Octane Racing


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Ive been following the build on this car for a while now, Very Very kool car with some interesting idea's...

Looking forward to seeing it used in all out Anger...:thumbsup:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

that's pretty slick - it looks like a 2:17 lap time - I believe V8 supercars are doing 2:07's or thereabouts. That would upset a few of the die-hard v8 yobs in Aussie!! bring back godzilla to Bathurst I say - make touring cars interesting again!


----------

